# One Owner 1984 Nissan Maxima - Come and Get It!



## indy_84maxima (Jan 5, 2005)

Please pass the word to your Datsun 810 friends.

Seeking anyone who would like to have a 1984 Nissan Maxima.

One Owner

Great Engine 
Great Automatic Transmission
Oil Changed every 2,500 miles with Castrol GTX 10W30

New Gas Tank

New Air Flow Meter

Running, Drivable Parts Car

Free, if you trailer it from Marion, Indiana

indy_85starion at yahoo com


----------

